# 24 inch Phantom



## vicario123 (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone know how much The Optional Rim Brake Setup would be for a 24" Phantom.
Would like to purchase for Resto..thanks


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 28, 2015)

if you are asking about the price of an original drum brake with scripted lever, you are talking a few hundred I would say around $300 for a nice one. No rim included.


----------



## vicario123 (Mar 28, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> if you are asking about the price of an original drum brake with scripted lever, you are talking a few hundred I would say around $300 for a nice one. No rim included.




not a pork chop setup...the 24 inch used a setup that mounted directly to the fork struts & used cable and rubber bushings to stop the wheel....mounts to the forks strictly for the 24 phantom .Has markings in script that say Schwinn just like the brake lever


----------

